# Getting ball joints into upper control arms.



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I am trying to reassemble the ball joint into the upper control arms.
I had someone take out the rivets (they are the original c/a's from the car.), and drill holes for the bolts in their place. He wasn't sure (nor am I) if the all joints need to be pressed in to be attached. I know they will bolt on, but we couldn't get the ball join to fit through the opening as it is now. All the suspension is off the car, and the body is off the frame. This is my first time doing this, (if you couldn't already tell). I got the ball joints new from Ames, as part of the front suspension package they sell. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The lower ball joints press in - even the replacements (or at least all the ones I know of). Only the uppers that were originally held in with rivets get replaced with bolts. Just in case... on the uppers put the ball joint in first from the "back" side of the control arm, then put the grease boot on from the "inside" of the control arm. The bolts hold everything on with the control arm sort of 'sandwiched' between the ball joint flange and the grease boot flange.

Bear


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Bear.
I'll give it a ride (sort to speak...)


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I installed them tonight, it was easy.
Thanks again Bear!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad Bear could help!.....:rofl:arty:


----------

